# harfbuzz



## kevinwincott (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello

I*'*m trying to install various tools, Cacti, Munin etc., but all keep failing with:


```
/usr/local/lib/libXrender.so: undefined reference to `_XEatDataWords
```

Has anyone come across this before?

The full output is:


```
/usr/local/lib/libXrender.so: undefined reference to `_XEatDataWords'
gmake[2]: *** [hb-view] Error 1
gmake[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/print/harfbuzz/work/harfbuzz-0.9.19/util'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/print/harfbuzz/work/harfbuzz-0.9.19'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/harfbuzz
```


----------



## Beeblebrox (Sep 10, 2013)

Post your /etc/make.conf


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 10, 2013)

Which FreeBSD version do you use? That could also make a difference here.

Still, the error makes me wonder how you installed x11/libXrender, and when?


----------



## kevinwincott (Sep 11, 2013)

*S*olved it via reinstalling libXrender,


----------

